# Strains



## Ganja God (May 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get Colubian Gold or Red Bud or Rainbow?? Anyone know Why these have seemed to vanish? It has to be more then a homegrown reason. Man I miss the sweet melow smell and taste, not to mention the buzz from Columbian Gold. Oooh sweet memories. $40.00 an ounce. I remember complaining that Gold is all anyone ever had. Now it's all green shit.


----------



## mahakala (May 13, 2005)

Man, I don't know how to get it but the way you describe it got my mouth waterin'. Where I live, it is damn near impossible to get any real good mj. I keep looking for some REAL Lebanese blonde hash. It seems to have disapeared like the rest of the old school shit. Crying shame, it is.


----------



## Amerowolf (May 13, 2005)

Ah I know a man who grew that stuff. He siad he got some seeds from a friend in mexico. I've never had the pleasure of smoking it though. I'll have to go see If I can get some because it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Ganja God (May 13, 2005)

mahakala said:
			
		

> Man, I don't know how to get it but the way you describe it got my mouth waterin'. Where I live, it is damn near impossible to get any real good mj. I keep looking for some REAL Lebanese blonde hash. It seems to have disapeared like the rest of the old school shit. Crying shame, it is.




That was good stuff. The Morrocan blond is real good. It's considered the best theses days. I get some now and then.

The Black hash from Turkey was great stuff too.


----------



## Ganja God (May 13, 2005)

Amerowolf said:
			
		

> Ah I know a man who grew that stuff. He siad he got some seeds from a friend in mexico. I've never had the pleasure of smoking it though. I'll have to go see If I can get some because it sounds wonderful.



If you can get Columbian Gold I want to know about it. The buzz was a nice mellow but potent high. Hard to explain. Man I remember packing wooden bowls that was at least a two or three joint bowl. That's how we used to do it. Not like today where you pack a bowl that's about a half a joint.


----------



## brainwreck (May 14, 2005)

colombian gold is hard to find, really, is a strain from the '70s, If you try hard you might find seeds from it on the internet but they won't be cheap.

greetz


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

As always...BUYER BEWARE....it's very easy to "label" a pack of seeds with _any_ name. Actually getting what you think you are, may not be so easy.
    There are plenty of folks out there, ready and willing to decieve the unsuspecting. Years of experience have taught me to do my own investigating/research before laying out hi-dollars for rare beans.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 19, 2005)

How would you investigate to be sure what you are getting??

By the way has anyone from the States purchased seeds over the net with out any problems??


----------



## Weeddog (Jul 20, 2005)

this site shows that they have them, http://www.cannabismarijuana.com/mangolian-indica-stonehedge.html


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks man that is really cool. Now how do I get them to the States without getting busted?????


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 23, 2005)

By the way I just found a seed site that sells Red Bud. OHHH those were the days


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 23, 2005)

where?

greetz


----------

